# Question on pressure casting



## Dale Allen (Jan 10, 2013)

I may be showing my ignorance here but here goes!
Would it be feasible to use a piece of iron pipe as a pressure chamber for PR casting?
I didn't see anything about this in a search so I'm asking.
Outfit it with the proper fittings for air input, gauge and valve, and a union near the end for easy opening.
Could something like a 3 foot piece of 1-1/2" black iron pipe have enough volume to create a pressurized chamber?
Am I asking for serious trouble to attempt it?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 10, 2013)

There was a similar thread asking about PVC...don't do that!! 
If you are just casting PR with coloring agent, there is no need for pressure, just follow library stuff for bubble elimination and you are good to go! PVC however does make a great PR mold.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 10, 2013)

Black iron pipe comes in 125 and 250 psi standard pipe Schedule 40 is standard wall, Schedule 80 is double wall pipe. The threads would be the weakest part. To build something that dia. would be a waste of time and money! 
An average long neck beer bottle is 2 3/8" dia. at the bottom. And at three foot long you would have to make molds to fit inside. Not to mention the problems screwing the pipe cap on and off with out slopping the resin out of the mold.
It sort of is like re inventing the wheel, The paint pots that everybody uses is probably the lowest cost, easiest available solution. with some of the deals on Craig list etc. 
Plus there is no advantage to a rig like your talking about.
:clown:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 10, 2013)

PTsideshow said:


> It sort of is like re inventing the wheel, The paint pots that everybody uses is probably the lowest cost, easiest available solution. with some of the deals on Craig list etc.
> Plus there is no advantage to a rig like your talking about.
> :clown:



He has a good point. I just bought my second pressure pot and it is a whole lot easier to use than what you describe. Plus if you are gonna go through the effort to cast blanks, you might as well have blanks that you know will have an opportunity to cure without being tipped over in a pipe.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 10, 2013)

There are members here who have made their own pressure pots buy welding plate steel to oil well casing sleeves and then fabricating a "screw down" lids.

One of those members sent me his plans for making such a pot. His drawing looked like the pot would be substantial and the member said that the had been proven at great pressures.

After a little investigation, I found that oil well sleeve is NOT as common in Georgia as in TEXAS! after adding up the cost of the plate steel, the well sleeve, Grade 8 hardware and Shipping, I found that I could buy a quality, factory made and tested Binks pot for about the same dollars.

Respectfully submitted.


----------

